# tankmates for wolf fish



## sweet lu

is there any good tankmate for wolf fish or are they like piranhas and can not be kept with anything else?

waht about a 9" black ghost knife fish


----------



## Polypterus

a pretty plant or two and a ceramic castle


----------



## Kory

Polypterus said:


> a pretty plant or two and a ceramic castle


 lol


----------



## piranha45

just perfect


----------



## sweet lu

Polypterus said:


> a pretty plant or two and a ceramic castle


 what a pretty tree root and a ceramic hot pink mountain









hmm, not even other wolf fish of the same species can go with him


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I may be wrong but I think you are keeping this fish in a 10 gallon tank right? That alone is going to be too small for the wolfish let alone adding another fish.


----------



## Innes

no reccomended tankmates, and the last post is correct, the tank is to small even for this fish = certainly no more fish


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

I know wolfish have a pretty bad reputation as tankmates but I have never seen it. I have owned 4 different wolves (1 died in a complete tank loss disaster, One jumped out of tank, sold one to a friend, currently have 1). I have never had one inflict ANY damage on another fish. They have been kept with Silver Aro, Pike, Green Terror, Snakehead, Clown Knife Fish, Gar, and maybe a few others I'm forgetting. All of my wolfish have been common variety, which I believe have the worst reputation of all, and have ranged in size from approx. 4" to 12". If I can ever find a whole mess of small wolfish I am going to try to keep 10 or 15 (while still small) together in my 240g to see how they act as a group, something I don't think has been documented on any website I have visited.


----------



## sweet lu

One Bad Malafaala said:


> I may be wrong but I think you are keeping this fish in a 10 gallon tank right? That alone is going to be too small for the wolfish let alone adding another fish.


 he is a under 5" right now and in the 10g by himself then i was gonna move him in eand of feb or march to the 75g and that is when i was gonna add some tankmates

i was thinking of a knife fish cause they get big so a 75 would be a good tank for now


----------



## Kory

sweet lu said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I think you are keeping this fish in a 10 gallon tank right? That alone is going to be too small for the wolfish let alone adding another fish.
> 
> 
> 
> he is a under 5" right now and in the 10g by himself then i was gonna move him in eand of feb or march to the 75g and that is when i was gonna add some tankmates
> 
> i was thinking of a knife fish cause they get big so a 75 would be a good tank for now
Click to expand...

 your knifes gonna die then hope you didnt like him to much


----------



## sweet lu

Kory said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I think you are keeping this fish in a 10 gallon tank right? That alone is going to be too small for the wolfish let alone adding another fish.
> 
> 
> 
> he is a under 5" right now and in the 10g by himself then i was gonna move him in eand of feb or march to the 75g and that is when i was gonna add some tankmates
> 
> i was thinking of a knife fish cause they get big so a 75 would be a good tank for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your knifes gonna die then hope you didnt like him to much
Click to expand...

 why do you always say that

cause of the wolf fish or cuase it is going in a 75g for part of his life?


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

When you move to a 75 then yes you can add some tankmates. See my above post for some fish that I have kept with my wolfish. Also keep in mind that most of those fish will outgrow a 75g. I have never kept a black knife , but have kept clown knife fish with wolfish. a CK is a much different fish than a black knife fish though.


----------



## sweet lu

i think the knife fish might have the tank to it self

as for the bgkf i think he will stay in his tank and then moved to an indoor pond


----------



## Kory

sweet lu said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I think you are keeping this fish in a 10 gallon tank right? That alone is going to be too small for the wolfish let alone adding another fish.
> 
> 
> 
> he is a under 5" right now and in the 10g by himself then i was gonna move him in eand of feb or march to the 75g and that is when i was gonna add some tankmates
> 
> i was thinking of a knife fish cause they get big so a 75 would be a good tank for now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your knifes gonna die then hope you didnt like him to much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why do you always say that
> 
> cause of the wolf fish or cuase it is going in a 75g for part of his life?
Click to expand...

 Because it true


----------



## sweet lu

what man


----------



## Polypterus

I worked at an LFS that had the intelligent idea of trans-shipping 50 small wolffish,
(Dispite my serious disapproval) these were all about 4 inches when they came in and were placed in a 300 gallon with about 50 silver arowana and some stingray,

Heres how that worked,

Ever watch the Highlander:Know the motto There can be only one,
Well that was this tank by Two months there was one Wolfish that grew to 
10 inches by this time left,

Every morning I had the pleasure of fishing out
fish pieces and rinsing the fish remains out of the filter,
We sold a total of about 2 arowana and 1 wolffish the rest were murdered
or ripped to pieces,

I've seen this over and over again, 
I do not suggest you keep anything with wolffish

If you truly want a knife or another fish to go with it, go out buy one,
Show it to you wolffish while still in the bag, then
walk over to the garbage can and throw the fish away,
this will save you time from having to do it later.

an easier way maybe to just flush your money down the toilet.
and save the gas that it takes to get to the LFS.


----------



## sweet lu

find poly to make you happy i will keep him alone which i plan to do


----------



## Polypterus

sweet lu said:


> find poly to make you happy i will keep him alone which i plan to do


 It in your best interest LU


----------



## sweet lu

Polypterus said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> find poly to make you happy i will keep him alone which i plan to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It in your best interest LU
Click to expand...

 lu is not capitalize man







you just runed the name man

well thanks everyone from keeping me from doing something stupid

you know dont wanna break the record of perfect things i did


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Polypterus said:


> I worked at an LFS that had the intelligent idea of trans-shipping 50 small wolffish,
> (Dispite my serious disapproval) these were all about 4 inches when they came in and were placed in a 300 gallon with about 50 silver arowana and some stingray,
> 
> Heres how that worked,
> 
> Ever watch the Highlander:Know the motto There can be only one,
> Well that was this tank by Two months there was one Wolfish that grew to
> 10 inches by this time left,
> 
> Every morning I had the pleasure of fishing out
> fish pieces and rinsing the fish remains out of the filter,
> We sold a total of about 2 arowana and 1 wolffish the rest were murdered
> or ripped to pieces,
> 
> I've seen this over and over again,
> I do not suggest you keep anything with wolffish
> 
> If you truly want a knife or another fish to go with it, go out buy one,
> Show it to you wolffish while still in the bag, then
> walk over to the garbage can and throw the fish away,
> this will save you time from having to do it later.
> 
> an easier way maybe to just flush your money down the toilet.
> and save the gas that it takes to get to the LFS.


 Man I hope you never meet a wolfish in a dark alley


----------



## Kory

sweet lu said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> 
> find poly to make you happy i will keep him alone which i plan to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It in your best interest LU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lu is not capitalize man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just runed the name man
> 
> well thanks everyone from keeping me from doing something stupid
> 
> you know dont wanna break the record of perfect things i did
Click to expand...

 Perfect


----------



## sweet lu




----------



## Polypterus

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked at an LFS that had the intelligent idea of trans-shipping 50 small wolffish,
> (Dispite my serious disapproval) these were all about 4 inches when they came in and were placed in a 300 gallon with about 50 silver arowana and some stingray,
> 
> Heres how that worked,
> 
> Ever watch the Highlander:Know the motto There can be only one,
> Well that was this tank by Two months there was one Wolfish that grew to
> 10 inches by this time left,
> 
> Every morning I had the pleasure of fishing out
> fish pieces and rinsing the fish remains out of the filter,
> We sold a total of about 2 arowana and 1 wolffish the rest were murdered
> or ripped to pieces,
> 
> I've seen this over and over again,
> I do not suggest you keep anything with wolffish
> 
> If you truly want a knife or another fish to go with it, go out buy one,
> Show it to you wolffish while still in the bag, then
> walk over to the garbage can and throw the fish away,
> this will save you time from having to do it later.
> 
> an easier way maybe to just flush your money down the toilet.
> and save the gas that it takes to get to the LFS.
> 
> 
> 
> Man I hope you never meet a wolfish in a dark alley
Click to expand...

 If I do I would kill it, clean it and fry it up in a tasty butter sauce,
Wolffish are quite tasty


----------



## sweet lu

no way you can eat them

oh i wouldnt eat a wolf fish that you found in an alley cause 1:it is gonna be dead. no water, 2: you never know where wolf fish have been man










but maybe if mine dies of OLD AGE then maybe i will eat him :laugh:


----------



## lophius

I have a pair of wolves with a a motoro stingray, geophagus deamon and a Coius microlepis.

I previously had a large one (16") with a H. wykii, some frontosa, an ozzy gourami etc.

I have found them to be moderately territorial but nothing out of the ordinary, they will eat fish that are the right size (and that's quite big) but generally avoid any hassle.

Ah yes, I think that tank space probably helps .... the bigger the better.

carl


----------

